# Very sick hedgehog :(



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello! 

I have a male hedgehog named Juno and he's 3 years old. He's been a really great companion and i really love him.
Unfortunately he became sick and is not getting better.. 
First the vet told me he was constipated and gave him some antiobiotics. This was around 3 to 4 weeks ago, and he was fine, still eating and walking around like always, with the exception of sneezing a lot.

I stopped the medication for some days because he seemed fine, but a few days after he started sneezing a lot of times in a row and i took him to the vet again and several times after. He gave me the same antiobiotics, with a larger dose, did an x-ray and saw a mass on the lungs wich he said was probably pneumonia. 
And i've been treating him since. The doctor now thinks it's not pneumonia because his condition is worsening. He said it could be other respiratory disease in the lungs or maybe even cancer, but we can only know for sure with tac scan. He gave me some anti-inflamatory today as well.

Juno is really having trouble breathing, and needs to open his mouth to do it. I have to feed him by syringe because he isn't eating by himself but it's getting harder for him to swallow. 
Yesterday i was giving him water and he vomited it and because really dizzy and feeling, from short of breath i guess. 

I'm ALWAYS with him and keep him really warm but i don't know what else to do. It really saddens and frustrastes me to see him like this. Is there anything else i can do or try to aliviate his breathin or to help him eat or something? 
Is he dieing and there's nothing i can do?

Please, if someone has any experience with this type of case i beg you to help me.

Thank you very much.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that you are going through this with your hedgie....poor lil guy  Hopefully someone will be along shortly with a little advice for you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry also, that you're going through this. I wish that I knew enough to be able to help.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It sounds to me like the antibiotics weren't given long enough the first time and the URI came back worse because of it. I would talk to your vet and see what he thinks is best and the chances of recovery.


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you for your replies!

I'm always talking to my vet! He gave him some anti inflamatory injections and he is a little better. He started to breath better and eat a little bit on his own wich is really good to see after all this time. But i mean, he has been on this a long time.. Maybe the other antibiotics aren't working..? 
On the x-Ray he did it showed a mass on the lungs wich he figured was pneumonia. But now, because he reacts well only to injectable (he tried eatable first) anti inflamatory he thinks it's not pneumonia but something worse. He's not sure tough.

I beg you again, anyone with experience with this please share it or tell me something.

I really love my hedgehog Juno and want to give him best care possible!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sorry this is happening. My only thoughts are that perhaps he needs a different antibiotic. Which antibiotic is he on? Poor little guy.


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually i don't know the name of it! I will ask tomorrow and post it here !!


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

So, i didn't have the chance to speak with the doctor today as he was out and is only back by monday. But i noticed this last couple of days that using the anti inflamatory his condition gets overwhelmingly better, he starts to eat again and be almost like before. 
But after a 20/24h period (after the effect wears off) he returns to his difficult breathing as before.
The antibiotics don't seem to work but the anti-inflamatory does.

Does anyone have a clue why this is ? Anyone with a similar experience or idea on this?

Please, ANY help would be much appreciated!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe it isn't a bacteria causing the URI, therefore the antibiotic won't help? I don't know if hedgehogs contract viral respiratory infections though. Just something I thought of. 

I think I've heard the vet can run a test to pinpoint exactly what's causing the infection. Maybe you can ask your vet about it.


----------



## mccauleywent (Jun 30, 2010)

probably not the right antibiotic. antiinflamatories do just that, shrink the inflamation, but they do nothing for the cause of the inflamation. he probably needs a new med. 

sorry about your lil guy


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

I appreciate all the replies. Does anyone have a clue on what it can be? Can it be caused by a virus? Can it be cancer in the lungs?

This appeared when there were 2 colder nights about a month ago and i still didn't have the heater on in my room, so it would be a coincidence that with was anything other than a URI..!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like it might be pneumonia, but it could be something else too. How often is she getting the anti-inflamatory?


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

It's a He  He's getting it once a day. 

The antibiotics twice a day.

What else can it be? And, are there many different antibiotics available for hedgehogs? Can this be the wrong one?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It might be that the bacteria is resistant to the antibiotic he's taking. I'd take him in again and ask about a test to determine which bacteria it is.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes it could be the wrong antibiotic or it may not be strong enough. Pneumonia needs a strong drug and normally Baytril is used but sometimes something else is needed. What antibiotic is it?


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

I actually don't know what antibiotic is being used because the doctor is out for the weeked, but he comes monday i i'll ask him to post here.

What test is there to determine wich bacteria it is? He told me the only way to find out what he has is doing a tac scan on him..


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, i have news and the names of what he's taking.

The antibiotic is Baytril (Enrofloxacin) and the anti inflamatory is Predenisolone.

The doctor told me today that, because of his almost full condition improvement with the anti inflamatory it's most likely not pneumonia or cancer but an allergie.

What do you guys think?!


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

i did not know hedgehog can have allergies? 

have you tried changing the things in the cage that could possibly be causing the allergy?


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes i have. He continued with the symptoms. But the vet said allergies left untreated, even are beeing stimulated can become much worse. I don't know... Anyone has experience on this?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of bedding are you using? Do you or anyone in the house smoke? What about scented air fresheners, plug ins or things like that? If he has liners, try changing the laundry detergent and use a bit of vinegar in the rinse water to cut the soap residue. What food is he on?


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

I was using wooden shavings for 3 years. Now i switched to towels for this week to see if it was the shavings causing it. Nobody smokes, no scented air freshners or plug ins or anything.

Food, i mix 3 royal canin quality cat food with a hedgehog mix mostly. Sometimes i give him apple but i don't think he likes it much lol


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Our Herc has been sick 4 times since june, and the last time the vet got a sample off of his snotty nose & sent it to the lab. It came back as e-coli. The vet said he was sensitive to almost everything, & had a lot of allergies. We put him on fleece liners & try to keep his cage as clean as humanly possible, & his room ultra clean. He's sick again this week so i'm obviously missing something. I can definitely sympathize with what you're going through. Hopefully taking away the dusty shavings will be a big help.


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

i hope your little guy gets better


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey there! I hope you all had nice celebrations with your hedgies and companions 

So.. Juno returns to form with the cortisone injections but if he doesn't take them he starts to get to the condition he was, sneazing a lot with a very snotty nose and then difficult breathing.. The antibiotics didn't do anything..! It's very strange! Anyone has ANY idea what it is? 

hercsmom i will follow your advice to ask the vet for a analysis of whatever bacteria he has.


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok so.. The culture results came in and he has the bacteria "Streptococcus dysgalactiae equisimilis" wich should be treated with normal antibiotics but for some reason wasn't before.

He's back on another antibiotics wich kills that bacteria to see what happens.

Does ANYONE has experience with this bacteria..? please


----------



## Danextgen (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok..

He just died on my bed.  


Thanks for those who helped.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry...it's obvious how much you loved him and I'm sure he knew it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened and for your loss. I could tell how much you loved him and he will be missed.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could. RIP little guy.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I just started reading this last night and I was so sad. Now I just can't believe the ending. I am so VERY sorry for your loss. You did everything you could for the little guy. I think we all (at least I do) put ourselves in your place and hope and pray that everything always turns out with a happy ending. Just know that he knew you loved him and you were there for him. Again, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. You did everything you could for little Juno, he knows he was loved and doted upon. Please don't blame yourself of beat yourself up about this. You were clearly very devoted to him and trying everything in your power to help him. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's obvious you loved him very much.


----------



## swjart1 (Aug 3, 2016)

*my four year old*

Hi got home today and noticed that my four year old hedgehog is a shade of red/purple....she is breathing, does not seem to be in pain, not hibernating, but I have noticed she has not really been eating and drinking little....is it her age?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please start your own thread with your question, this thread is 9 years old.


----------



## barongan (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm so sorry also, that you're going through this


----------

